#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Youngsters Hype on KTM 200 DUKE 2018!!!

## Assassin

Recent days You can see a bike in advertisements looking so catchy by it's color Orange. It's new arrival to SriLAnka from this year 2018. It's known as KTM 200 DUKE 2018. KTM 200 Duke is a standard or "invented" motorcycle developed by KTM and sold in most global markets. It has four-stroke spark-cooled single-cylinder engine. It has a six-speed gearbox with multi-disc clutch driven by transmission rates and cable. There is a silencer and three room muffler placed near its center of gravity under the body of the bicycle.
ktm-duke.png
It cost around LKR 600,000 and DPMC distributing it around Sri Lanka. For more Details: KTM 200 DUKE 2018

----------

